# Size of Cape Point



## Ramp27 (Jul 3, 2021)

Heading down to Rodanthe at the end of the month for some fishing and vacation. Usually the Point opens back up by then and hoping the same for this year. Was curious if it has "grown" any from last year, I cant seem to find any recent photos and I remember last year it was pretty much just a nub.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I was there 1 week before they closed it and it was a nub


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Ramp27 said:


> Heading down to Rodanthe at the end of the month for some fishing and vacation. Usually the Point opens back up by then and hoping the same for this year. Was curious if it has "grown" any from last year, I cant seem to find any recent photos and I remember last year it was pretty much just a nub.


Was there 3 or 4 weeks ago and it was still closed off and not much of a point. Couldnt even walk over to it which was disappointing because my girl had never been there and I wanted to show it to her.


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Its supposed to open this afternoon. At least thats what Im hearing from locals.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

LYHFish said:


> Its supposed to open this afternoon. At least thats what Im hearing from locals.


that's great! I'm heading down next saturday


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Its open and it has grown .....


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

How has the surf fishing been? haven't seen much posted recently
NPS posted the sand is pretty soft and rutted and there is a ledge now at ramp 55


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Typical summer pattern. Spanish early and late when the waters clear. Pompano and whiting from the surf. Occasional puppy drum. And, as always, sharks. Nothing crazy. Couple months away from "prime time"


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I seen Red Drum post of some large sharks at the point but didn't have any pictures or actual sizes, I wonder how packed it is this time of year around the point


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Its packed with swimmers, paddleboarders off the North side ... south sides packed with mostly fisherman, you can find a spot on the south side to fish .... I go out there about every evening but I'm not fishing .... saw a nice Black tip caught off the south side the other day .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Any Hotties on the North Side River?


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Is Zack still the guy to talk to about shark fishing at Red Drum?


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

mdsurffishing said:


> Is Zack still the guy to talk to about shark fishing at Red Drum?


Talk to Bryan at Hatteras Style Custom Rods. Theyre in the old Red Drum shop. Hes the guy that got us on them last year.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

mdsurffishing said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it


No problem


----------

